# How long will it take to get Visa 175 after final PCC and Medicals Submitted?



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dear Members,

I have enquery and I am hoping somebody can shed light on this issue. 

I have applied Visa 175, CO allotted in Jan 2012 and all requested documents finally submitted on 16 Feb 2012. My application status is still ABPF and all required status have been changed to all "met".

I noticed that many people got the Visa grant within 1-2 days after the final documents were submitted. But, in my case I have been waiting for this decision and DIAC has not yet issued the Visa grant :confused2:. Is there anybody who got the same experience and finally got Visa? What is DIAC doing then while all the required documents have met the criteria? What are they waiting for/looking for?

Thank you and regards 

Ponsil7174


----------



## aimz (Sep 27, 2011)

ponsil7174 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have enquery and I am hoping somebody can shed light on this issue.
> 
> ...



Hi Ponsil! we have similar case, We have submitted the latest document which is PCC last March 15 but still online status shows Requested while other documents are MET. CO last update was March 7, she finalized my health requirements. Its now March 26 and still no updates from our CO, the wait is killing me!! I also noticed that others have Visa grants immediately after submitting required docs. 
I have read from other threads that it takes 2 to 4 weeks for CO to update. Or maybe the CO is on vacation. It's hard to think. 
Hope we get our Visas soon.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

aimz said:


> Hi Ponsil! we have similar case, We have submitted the latest document which is PCC last March 15 but still online status shows Requested while other documents are MET. CO last update was March 7, she finalized my health requirements. Its now March 26 and still no updates from our CO, the wait is killing me!! I also noticed that others have Visa grants immediately after submitting required docs.
> I have read from other threads that it takes 2 to 4 weeks for CO to update. Or maybe the CO is on vacation. It's hard to think.
> Hope we get our Visas soon.


Thanks for the response. 

Too many possibilities we might think of....why they have not granted our Visa. About your case, they might need to finalize your status first then they will grant you the Visa. Hope everything goes well....


----------



## aimz (Sep 27, 2011)

ponsil7174 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Too many possibilities we might think of....why they have not granted our Visa. About your case, they might need to finalize your status first then they will grant you the Visa. Hope everything goes well....


Where are you headed? Do you have migration agent. Everyday i check my online status and it's just frustrating when I don't see any updates from the CO. 
If all your requirements are MET then it should not take long for your Visa grant.

I hope that our visas be granted soon


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Usually the CO will give the result in a matter of days once the PCC / Medicals have been submitted. 
Try sending an email to the CO and ask the status.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Usually the CO will give the result in a matter of days once the PCC / Medicals have been submitted.
> Try sending an email to the CO and ask the status.


Thank LG for your suggestion. 

I have sent an e-mail to my CO and she has replied it, saying more or less that the application is basically approved but there was administrative issues on my documents as my children's passport used to be with their mother when we entered Aussie but now they have their own passports..this needs a little time to fix it...

Hope it is gonna be issued soon....


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

aimz said:


> Where are you headed? Do you have migration agent. Everyday i check my online status and it's just frustrating when I don't see any updates from the CO.
> If all your requirements are MET then it should not take long for your Visa grant.
> 
> I hope that our visas be granted soon


Hi there,

I got my Visa 175 today. How is your progress?


----------

